# habersham co.



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Sep 13, 2012)

saw two big bucks feeding next to the road .  on low gap road btw new liberty road and the gated road to the right if your going up . they were on top the high bank along the tree line. good luck to the deer hunters.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Sep 14, 2012)

Have been two evenings this week and the bucks are still together here in the south end of the county. Does still have fawns with them as well. With the weather turning a tad cooler, the deer have been on the move pretty good, have seen 11-12 in my two sittings.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 16, 2012)

seen 6 deer, 3 bucks and 3 does. seen 3 bears 150 to 200lb. looking for a monster!


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Sep 17, 2012)

Watched a good 8 point with a young 6 and several does eating in a cut corn field this evening after the rain. Bucks are still in bachelor mode for the time being.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Sep 23, 2012)

Killed a good doe this evening around 7pm. Was coming in to feed on white oak acorns. May post pic later.


----------



## mountainraider68 (Oct 4, 2012)

Anybody hunting in the bottom of the sham?


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Oct 13, 2012)

*Management Weekend*

Three of us hunted hard Friday, Saturday, and Sunday and killed a 3 1/2 yr old spike and a 95 lb doe....a mature pronghorn was missed as well. We are in our 3rd yr of quality management and are starting to see a major difference in body size and antler growth.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Oct 13, 2012)

Quality Management and you are shooting spikes?


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Oct 15, 2012)

What part of 3 1/2 year old spike do you not understand? That is a cull buck my man.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 15, 2012)

Lucky Buck Hunting Club said:


> What part of 3 1/2 year old spike do you not understand? That is a cull buck my man.



A buddy of mine shot a 2 1/2 yr old spike at Russell Friday.
I got a little piece I hunt in Banks cty just cross line from Baldwin. Have seen same doe twice out of 6 or so hunts. Been hunting there since 04' never shot a deer on it. Used to see a couple to 8 deer does and fawns now your lucky to see a deer at all. Thank God this ain't the only place I got to hunt. Just a quick go and sit 2 miles from house.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 20, 2012)

yall seeing anything lately? lots of feeding sign and a few skinned trees. must be moving alot at night.


----------



## bucky (Oct 30, 2012)

My son Killed a nice 8 pointer tonight and  already is hocks was black and was smelling right. I hope they don't start early and it warms back up.


----------



## markantony57 (Oct 31, 2012)

Went morning of 10-21 and saw two sets of deer run past my stand at full speed, one right behind the other. And then, 0n 10-28, didn't see anything at all. I think between the cold weather, the full moon, and Sandi, they got all mixed up. I hope they get back to their routine this weekend.

On a separate note, I just moved up here from Savannah and a friend let me hunt his 20 acres. Any of ya'll know of any openings on clubs or leases up here? Thanks.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 1, 2012)

seen 5 does this am and 2 does and a small 8pt this evening. this cool weather has them moving despite the full moon. the buck didnt show any intrest at all in the does. he probably will in a few more weeks!


----------



## bucky (Nov 1, 2012)

My dad saw a spike and 8 pointer doggin two does. I think it's on like donkey kong in the sham. Hope the big ones will wait till thanksgiving week.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah the young bucks are cruising, deer have been moving good all weekend. Hope it gets right here in a week or so.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 9, 2012)

bucks are out, better be in the woods. killed a big 8 this morning followed by a 9 a couple of hours later. the 8 was with does but not running them


----------



## mountainraider68 (Nov 11, 2012)

tree cutter 08 said:


> bucks are out, better be in the woods. killed a big 8 this morning followed by a 9 a couple of hours later. the 8 was with does but not running them



haha quick way to end your season right there. Good job man. Was there tarsals darkened yet or there nick swole?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 11, 2012)

yes on both. i havent seen any chasing yet but bucks are up and moving. i would rather hunt the pre rut than the actual chasing phase.


----------



## mountainraider68 (Nov 25, 2012)

any sights/ rut activity


----------



## striper sniper (Dec 14, 2012)

*Buck*

Saw this guy chasing a doe about 2 weeks ago by the airport. It was on cut through steel cell is on.


----------



## williams (Dec 14, 2012)

You see him in the morning or evening?


----------



## striper sniper (Dec 14, 2012)

2 mornings in a row around 7:50.


----------

